
Searching for Sanders in a Russian Archive - vanusa
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/05/world/europe/russia-bernie-sanders.html
======
vanusa
Paired with the (somewhat more charged) front-running story:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/05/world/europe/bernie-
sande...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/05/world/europe/bernie-sanders-
soviet-russia.html)

